# Anyone around DC or Alexandria? Whats the best photography spot nearby???



## tork (Feb 20, 2011)

Hi,

I have been in Alexandria for sometime now and trying to find out best spots for shooting around this place. and some company too.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Feb 20, 2011)

There's a book you can get for DC that will tell you where to stand and at what time of day to get the best postcard shots of all the landmarks.


----------



## tork (Feb 20, 2011)

Nah, not the landmarks again.. i'm done with them... im looking for something different sir...


----------



## chammer (Feb 20, 2011)

There's some pretty decent stuff in the Hampton Roads area, but I don't know anything about Alexandria or DC really.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Feb 20, 2011)

tork said:


> Nah, not the landmarks again.. i'm done with them... im looking for something different sir...


 
Well, your request is rather vague.  What is "something different" to you may be something rather mundane to another, and vice versa.


----------



## tork (Feb 20, 2011)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> tork said:
> 
> 
> > Nah, not the landmarks again.. i'm done with them... im looking for something different sir...
> ...




I agree. Thats the purpose of having a forum where we all could collaborate, discuss 'something differmt' in all our views and come up with a common conclusion.

I'd b glad to hear what you think is smthng differnt.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Feb 20, 2011)

:facepalm:


----------



## tork (Feb 20, 2011)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> :facepalm:


 
Hey, not sure whats the issue. I've been getting cold responses from you from sometime. let me know if i'm not welcome in this forum and ill walk out. 

Thanks!


----------



## mswiech (Feb 21, 2011)

tork said:


> Bitter Jeweler said:
> 
> 
> > :facepalm:
> ...


 
Wow a little harsh there don`t you think.  Why don`t you give us some suggestions. what are you interested in...people, places, animals, monuments, abstract, wildlife. The list could go on.  The purpose is a discussion. a two way street.  what you think we are mind readers and understand what you want, like or feel like shooting.  Give me a break.


----------



## GrantH (Feb 21, 2011)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> tork said:
> 
> 
> > Nah, not the landmarks again.. i'm done with them... im looking for something different sir...
> ...


 


Bitter Jeweler said:


> :facepalm:



Completely agree.

OP, you live DC...walk around and find something! That city/area is loaded with photo ops. Your close enough to NYC to take a day trip up there....or Baltimore? What exactly do you want to take photos of if the nations monuments arent well enough deserved?


----------



## KmH (Feb 21, 2011)

tork said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have been in Alexandria for sometime now and trying to find out best spots for shooting around this place. and some company too.


That is very vague. Do you shoot sports, birds, landscapes, portraiture, blah, blah, blah?

It is hard for people to help when you don't communicate effectively.




tork said:


> Hey, not sure whats the issue. I've been getting cold responses from you from sometime. let me know if i'm not welcome in this forum and ill walk out.


 
You don't need to do that. You can't please all the people, all the time. Personality conflicts are bound to happen in a public forum.

Consequently, the forum provides all members a place to build an Ignore list, if they wish. At the top of a page, click on Forum Actions > General Settings,  and on the left select Edit Ignore List.

Just add Bitter Jeweler (and me too if you want) to yours.


----------



## Village Idiot (Feb 21, 2011)

Search flickr groups for dc/Baltimore/nova strobist. Well, if you want to shoot people and lighting that is.


----------

